# Lighting Help



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought a some new coralife lights yesterday. The store owner told me to get the 6.7k bulbs since the lights come with saltwater bulbs ( 10k and actinic) Just wondering which of the two bulbs do i switch out for the 6.7k bulb. Thank!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably the actinic, I used to get great growth with bulbs that were 9375k


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Take out the Actinic bulb, and replace it with the 6.7k plant bulb~


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

